# Hello!



## gilbert (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi!

I'm a WWII warbirds fan, specially of German planes. I like to play WWII combat flight simulators like IL-2 Sturmovik and WWIIonline. I have built 6 1/32 german model planes, and I'm working in a Fw190A now.

Also starting on R/C planes as a hobby, but still in the early stages...

You've got a great forum here! 8) I found it when I was searching for info. about a game: *Storm of war: Battle of Britain*.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 10, 2006)

welcome aboard buddy. Speaking of remote control planes - the instructor i did a cross country with went to this superman remote control jet expo - pretty weird. I thought it was hilarious these grown men flying little tiny RC jets - specially when you smell the jet exhaust - so strange!


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello and Welcome!!

James.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey Gilbert, welcome, I'm new here too and as a matter of fact currently building an Fw190A-5 in 1/32 scale! Now that I have had success with posting an image here's a shot of the cockpit. Its now inside the fuselage with wings attached, Enjoy!


----------



## gilbert (Oct 11, 2006)

That cockpit looks awesome Wayne!! It's almost the same model I'm building: Hasegawa FW190-A6 CHECKER NOSE

 Thanks for the welcome James mkloby!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2006)

Hallo Gilbert !!!
Welcome to the forum.I'm very glad to read you here  .I hope you could put there more pics of your model as soon as possible because Fw-190 it is my favourite plane  .But , I suggest to put them at the thread about models that was started by Pisis.The link is :
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/fly-else-post-your-models-2-a-3672-25.html

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2006)

Gilbert, check out my finished Fw190A-5 in modelling forum under SA Expo Pics.

Hope you like it.

Wayne


----------



## Hurricane33 (Nov 5, 2006)

hello I am new to this sight my intrestresrts are ww1 and ww2 aircrafts any replies are open for discussion


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey wayne, just got a question for you? I have allways had trouble painting the cockpit instruments. How did you do your cockpit instrument lines so neatly and stuff?


----------



## sniper34 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi from Long Island, NY. The home of WW2 aviation. Grumman, Republic, etc. There are more flying WW2 waebirds around that on a July 4th weekend you don't know which direction to look! I even have some pictures of a P-40 that crashed (not too seriously tho) in a cornfield a few miles from my home. Anyway, I just wanted to say hi before I check out the rest of the site. I'm looking forward to alot of time gathering more info on all the warbirds. Thanks.


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 7, 2006)

G'day Gilbert and welcome to the site


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hurricane33 said:


> hello I am new to this sight my intrestresrts are ww1 and ww2 aircrafts any replies are open for discussion



G'day Hurricane. You slipped under the radar on Gilberts talis but its ok welcome Hurricane


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 7, 2006)

sniper34 said:


> Hi from Long Island, NY. The home of WW2 aviation. Grumman, Republic, etc. There are more flying WW2 waebirds around that on a July 4th weekend you don't know which direction to look! I even have some pictures of a P-40 that crashed (not too seriously tho) in a cornfield a few miles from my home. Anyway, I just wanted to say hi before I check out the rest of the site. I'm looking forward to alot of time gathering more info on all the warbirds. Thanks.



G'da Sniper


----------



## Vince57 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Gilbert,

I'm also a fan of Luftwaffe WWII birds; just love your Fw190 model, and Wayne's too. Wonderful job guys.
Isn't that Hans-Joachim Marseille on your avatar?


----------



## gilbert (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi DerAdler, sniper, emac, Hurricane and Vince!  



Vince57 said:


> Isn't that Hans-Joachim Marseille on your avatar?



Yes, I think it's a Marseille-'The star of Afrika's photo 8) 

Fw190A Checker-nose photos coming soon...

Regards,


----------



## gilbert (Nov 23, 2006)

Here are the photos of the almost finished *FW190A- Checker nose*!

















Regards,


----------

